# Pooch test,,yea or nay?



## Cathy08 (Nov 6, 2012)

1-Haley is 1yr old and I bought her in July, she was with a buck then. She is not bagging up but tummy is big.
2-Marley is 7months old. I bought her 2 months ago and she was in with a buck. Her tummy is pretty full.
These are my first goats and I bought them to be my playmates so I really know nothing more than what I read here.
Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

yap


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure looks promising to me.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Can I ask what you are looking for to determine if pg or not?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep to both.

JaLyn... when I see a pooch that is relaxed and puffy (area under the tail) that is how I can tell that the doe is at minimum 3 months along. Between the pregnancy hormones and increased blood flow to the areas associated with reproduction, it tends to make those areas needed for delivery to "fluff out" and relax


----------



## Cathy08 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input.
Guess I had better get prepared for babies.
I am excited and my husband just says "Oh my" lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you liz. I take it this takes alot of time and learning on this one.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I also think, yea.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Can someone have a look at this pic and tell me what you think? She has never kidded. I put her in with my buck on October 7th, 2012 and I can't tell if this means preggers or just in heat?! Her area was WAY smaller than this!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She looks to me to be in heat. That is just a guess.


----------

